# 16x8 offset 0 on an mk4 wolfsburg



## wolfbluejet (Jan 15, 2009)

wondering if these will work with the mk4 jetta and how they will look? any help or pics would be great!!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: 16x8 offset 0 on an mk4 wolfsburg (wolfbluejet)*

16's are not big enough for a mk4


----------



## wolfbluejet (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: 16x8 offset 0 on an mk4 wolfsburg (wolfbluejet)*

what do you mean not big enough?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: 16x8 offset 0 on an mk4 wolfsburg (wolfbluejet)*

16's are too small mk4's look best on 17's -19's


----------



## wolfbluejet (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: 16x8 offset 0 on an mk4 wolfsburg (a2lowvw)*

im running on my wolfsburg bbs' currently lowered 2" and i think it looks fine. i wouldnt mind 17s or 18s, but im not looking forward to a harsher ride. the 16s im looking at are within my price range (under 400), im just curious how an offset of 0 would work with the stock 35 offset.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 16x8 offset 0 on an mk4 wolfsburg (wolfbluejet)*

You are going to poke about 1/2'' in the front or so.
Just google search: Wheel Offset Calculator
and play with that.


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Sportmax 16x8


----------



## invisionclear (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: 16x8 offset 0 on an mk4 wolfsburg (wolfbluejet)*

did you ever run these???


----------

